
Y Combinator bets solving boring business problems will mint next great fortune - endswapper
https://qz.com/1060088/y-combinator-is-investing-in-more-startups-that-sell-to-businesses-instead-of-consumer-startups-to-mint-its-next-great-fortune/
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

